
Saudi Wealth Fund Builds $200M Stake in Norway’s State Oil Company - finphil
https://ca.finance.yahoo.com/news/saudi-wealth-fund-builds-200-134150762.html
======
cjbenedikt
Hedging its bets now that Norwegian Sovereign Fund stopped investing in oil?

